# Use For Old TiVo



## BrianEWilliams (Apr 15, 2002)

I just placed my order for a new TiVo HD, and next year my faithful Series 2 is going to be without service since I am transferring my product lifetime over. Doubt I'll get a monthly sub, so I wonder what I can do with it. Seems like I could use it as a hardware MPEG-2 encoder, and then transfer the movies off of it. Don't think I need an active sub to do that. Any other ideas?

BTW, I paid $400 for the box + $25 S&H + $199 for product lifetime in April 2002. That comes to under $10 a month for 66 months of service so far. Sound went out early, and I got a new unit for the cost of shipping the defective one back, but that was the only problem. Hopefully the new HD's will be as reliable.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Not much you can do without a sub other than watch prerecorded shows or strip it for parts.


----------



## elambeth (Sep 26, 2006)

You can still pause live tive up to 30 minutes with no subscription. That's not much, but it's better than watching pure live TV. Maybe put it in on an old set in your workshop/garage/etc.?


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

Put it on top of a pile of newspapers to keep them from blowing away?


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

Pull the front panel, set it up on the back panel, fill it with dirt and watch how the flowers bloom.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

If you go for the transfer option, you'll have 1 or 2 years of service prepaid for your old TiVo. So you'll have both TiVos for at least a year. Maybe you'll find a use of it on another TV...


----------

